# She forgot breakfast.



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

My woman thawed out a 2 lb pack of bacon to cook breakfast for a group we had coming over for the day. Well it was a couple days after New Year's Eve. So everyone in the group opted to sleep in. Now we had the bacon so, why not...








Bacon wrapped spare ribs. Bad byrons butt rub on the ribs. McCormicks southwest rub on the bacon. It was late. We were pressed for time. So 375 in the oven for two hours covered. Accompanied with cheesy potatoes au gratin. Then uncovered at 425 for 20 min. 
Sorry, no pics of the final product. Damn near ate my fingers waiting on dinner. I highly recommend it though. Best ribs I've ever had.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

What's an oven?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

My smoker floated away in the great flood of 2014. I haven't purchased a new one yet.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Man, pork covered pork. :w00t: Did the bacon crisp out? Lower or middle rack at 425? Wondering about setting off the smoke detector trying that.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Lower rack at 425, but I did rotate the potatoes and ribs several times. Basically baby sitting them every 15 minutes. Yes, the bacon did crisp up. No smoke to really speak of. It was a convection oven.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

:thumbsup: Thanks! Normal elect oven here so will have the fan going.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Splittine said:


> What's an oven?


...


----------

